# Research & development



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Over the last couple of weekends, we have been playing around with different products and techniques for our hand painted wallpaper and wall textures and wanted to share with everyone. I've posted a new photo album....let me know what you all think! This first photo I thought would be kind cool as a backsplash or wall boarder. Originally, I was going to do large squares and rectangles but decided on a smaller scale for my sample.
The red paper makes me think of wrapping paper, and that gives me another idea.....Hand Painted Wrapping Paper! My thoughts are endless, just not enough hours in the day.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Who did that? What was your technique?


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have been custom hand painting the paper for sometime now. I had some time off, so I could hardly wait to try something new. The first photo is paper that I had randomly textured alligator and snake skin and embellished, then painted. I cut the paper into squares and rectangles for my sample. I really want to do this on an accent wall using much larger squares and rectangles. The second is painted on black paper, using metallics and color, then torn to reveal the black "veins". The black torn paper is by far my most requested. Check out the new photo album too...I'm working on perfecting a hammered copper look.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I like the 1st one, I know some people love that type finish. I tip my hat to you, for the patience you have, to endure for that .


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

And I like the second better (on the right).

Develop different looks for different people and you'll widen your market. 

"Vanilla or strawberry, m'am ?"


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I like them both, but especially the 1st one.

Good R&D department there


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I like the second one better, if the first was a bit more uniform I think i might like it better.
2


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks awesome! I can see some of those as wall art, put them in a frame!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Very creative painting247.


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you all! I have decided that I liked the red one so much that I am using it as wrapping paper!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Damn, you have gifts already wrapped?:notworthy:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Damn, you have gifts already wrapped?:notworthy:


damn, she has her gifts already BOUGHT !


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Love it!:thumbup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

l o l


----------

